# So is GTA V good or not?



## Jabba (Feb 25, 2015)

Didn't get it during release date because of the lack of a PC version. Now that it's coming to Steam in two months, I want to know if - in your opinion - it is worth paying $60 for. 

From the videos I've seen on YouTube, it looks really good. But then I hear some people say how it's "inferior to San Andreas" or "things get repetitive really fast" or "Online is a waste of time with almost nothing worthwhile to do" amongst other things. 

So is it a good game or not?


----------



## Furious George (Feb 25, 2015)

Short answer, yes. GTA V is a good game.


----------



## Jeff (Feb 25, 2015)

I never got into it.

I purchased it and played it for a few hours to see what all the hubbub was about, but I suppose I was never a GTA fan in general.  I love sandbox 3rd-person games like Saints Row and Sleeping Dogs though.  I wouldn't say they are better than GTA, but I guess there is a niche of gamers that just don't like GTA


----------



## Atlas (Feb 26, 2015)

If you never played it then yes. Heists should be here when it releases as well. You will have plenty to do online since there is a bunch of custom game stuff you can do.


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 26, 2015)

It is a good game. The dynamic and writing between the three protagonists is excellent and the story itself is very enjoyable. You'll probably get tired of gimmicks like skydiving and strip clubs after one or two tries but really, they're just extra things for you to do.

Although I didn't play much online, some sessions were hilariously fun. It all depends on the community.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 26, 2015)

It' good. Fun. Decent. Overhyped to all hell, though.

//HbS


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 27, 2015)

It still hasn't come out on PC yet?


----------



## Atlas (Feb 27, 2015)

khris said:


> It still hasn't come out to PC yet?



Nope. No heists either.


----------



## Bishamon (Feb 27, 2015)

It is a lot of fun, yes. I replayed the story multiple times (around 150 hours of gameplay I think, maybe more), it's not as wacky or full of possibilites as San Andreas but what is there is generally refined pretty well. I never played the online nor do I really want to so can't speak for that, but as far as the story mode goes, I would say yes.


----------



## bbq sauce (Feb 27, 2015)

Online missions are pretty boring, but I must say, just running around the city streets causing havoc w/ other players is pretty fun IMO


----------



## GearsUp (Feb 27, 2015)

it's good but underwhelming compared to how SA was

worse story than IV by far

online is shit and dead (and good)


----------



## Jagger (Feb 27, 2015)

Ask PC gamers.


----------



## Nardo6670 (Feb 28, 2015)

PC version will get mods, look better, and be able to function at higher framerates. That alone puts it above the PS4+XB1 versions(as long as the port itself is  good)

Whether it's up to to buy...well .  You'll have people who like it, people who overrate it,  who severely hate it, who think that "SA IS DA BEST GTA GAME. NO DEBATE IF YOU DISAGREE YOU ARE RETARDED".  A lot of communities  for the games are so diverse(and at a lot of times toxic) that you'll be scratching your head. Almost as frustrating as the FF community.  Story quality and all that stuff is just something you'll need to decide if is good or not for yourself.

 My personal view is that It's a* great* game for me.  I like the story, the gameplay elements, the big and vast environments, along with the many things to do. And that was just for the PS3 version.  I think it's worth the $60, since it has the potential to be  the* best version* available for obvious reasons. But if you're still hesitant, then just wait for a sale or something.





Jagger said:


> Ask PC gamers.





> It still hasn't come out on PC yet?



As long as it's well optimized, it'll all be worth it. Rushing for the sake of things will just breed another Ass Creed Unity or some other unoptimized piece of shit.


----------



## Juub (Feb 28, 2015)

Better than GTA IV. Worst than all of those before. Pretty good game overall.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Mar 17, 2015)

I liked it a lot. First GTA game I finished.


----------



## Itachі (Mar 17, 2015)

Nothing will beat the atmosphere of Vice City.


----------



## Butt Chugger (Mar 17, 2015)

Definitely worth it. It's a great open world experience.


----------



## GearsUp (Apr 2, 2015)

Yeah it's good

But it's not great


----------



## KeeperofOdyssey (Apr 2, 2015)

I have played GTA V on Xbox 360..and it was quite confusing at first for me on how the controls work >.>


----------



## Punk Zebra (Apr 19, 2015)

Once you played a GTA game then you played them all already. Bought GTA 5 when it released...... played pretty far then got bored quick. It felt like I done it before which I have.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 19, 2015)

I liked it myself, and would recommend it.


----------



## 7777777 (Apr 19, 2015)

It's a GTA game...


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 19, 2015)

It's almost like you can play it and figure it out yourself.


----------



## Mockingbird (Apr 19, 2015)

Yagami1211 said:


> I liked it a lot. First GTA game I finished.



tfw you've never finished a GTA game.


----------



## Camoball (Apr 20, 2015)

tfw I got the game two years ago and still haven't beat it.


----------



## Saiyan Kakashi (Apr 30, 2015)

Yes, the campaign is good, and once you've done the rest of the little things it can get boring.
But if you've got a good group of friends who also play it then it can be endless fun.
Hence why it's still alive and GTA Online ofcorse


----------



## misi4444 (May 14, 2015)

It's good and funny


----------

